# poor donkey.



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I've seen this before...poor little guy. Its so pathetic when his little legs get going when he starts to get lowered...


How'd they think he was going to get away with pulling that big of a load? O_O


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Aww, poor baby. I have seen this too, but it still makes you wonder what people are thinking. That donkey is just PUNY. I don't get it...


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm going to be the odd one out here -- I laughed! Ohmigod I laughed. You've got to remember that this is not an unusual occurence in the middle east. I honestly don't know how the harnesses work but I doubt it actually hurts the poor donkey and he does seem used to it already.

OK you can all yell at me now.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Poor little guy. :-( I don't get it. Those men are bigger than the scrawny little donkey. Why don't _they_ pull the cart? What were they thinking, making the little guy pull all that?


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

I understand being poor and using what you can but thats a pathetic excuse for a work horse/mule/donkey. Its TINY!! Those men could likely pull more than that little guy.
Judging by the amount of sacks they had to pull off just to get it to even back out, I'd say the little guys been hanging up there a while.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i think the donkey can pull alot of times his weight...but i think the load was too far back so it lifted him up! it think htat donkey is worth his weight (or, well ten times his weight since he is so small) in gold. how many horses could you do that to without them freaking out??? the poor little donkey deserves lots of oats and carrotts


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

I wouldn't be suprised if that wasn't the first time it had happened...most horses or donkeys would be totally freaking out and flailing around


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

rangergirl56m said:


> I wouldn't be suprised if that wasn't the first time it had happened...most horses or donkeys would be totally freaking out and flailing around


This. Poor lil' guy was just hanging there: "Idiots, get me down."


----------

